# Does he look fit, is he lacking muscle still?



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

This isn't exactly a conformation critique...as in I don't have more than just a side conformation photo. What I want to know is does he look like he is still relatively fit after having time off? Does he need muscle somewhere, is he too thin, too fat, etc etc.?

would you like to see him more _______ fill in the blank. Just getting opinions. How do you think he would fare if he were shown in a halter class??

He is a 2003 solid APHA 15h. He was also not gelded until he was 6. He is currently being ridden Training level Dressage.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Sorry, don't see any pictures?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it's fixed now, sorry about that.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I think he looks lovely! If I had to pick something to add more muscle to it would be his croup.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with PMW. His croup is the only thing that seems to need some more muscling. He looks great! I'm jealous of his beautiful shoulder muscle.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

He is put together decently enough for some local little shows. His biggest conformation fault as far as I am concerned is his goose rump. Can't change that. That makes his hind legs posty as well. And going strictly off this photo, he seems to have a rather coarse head. I would be working on his topline as it appears a little weak in this picture. You build topline by getting his abdominals engaged during exercise.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

His topline needs muscling...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Would like to see him .......  more closer to my barn, in fact IN my barn!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Would like to see him .......  more closer to my barn, in fact IN my barn!


Even if he is a tad knee over? LOL


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

His rump would look better squared up, it's a little distorted in that photo. Would also look better if his head was lower, his topline would look improved. I'd practice framing him up better for a quick fix, then do some hill work to build some more muscle. 
He looks great! Shiny, shiny, gimmeee hands!!!!!!!!


----------

